# removing excess wax question



## golfer09 (Dec 10, 2014)

So I waxed a board using trewax paste wax. I thought I buffed it well and removed all the excess but apparently I did not because some spots are now white. Is there an easy way to remove it? A friend suggested that I heat up the areas with the white and then wipe it off as the wax softens. I tried buffing it out with my orbital sander with a buffing pad on it but that couldnt get into some spots. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 10, 2014)

golfer09 said:


> So I waxed a board using trewax paste wax. I thought I buffed it well and removed all the excess but apparently I did not because some spots are now white. Is there an easy way to remove it? A friend suggested that I heat up the areas with the white and then wipe it off as the wax softens. I tried buffing it out with my orbital sander with a buffing pad on it but that couldnt get into some spots. Any advice would be appreciated



Hmm, I've always had good luck getting off wax with a good and sharp card scraper. I'll just go at it until I get the finest woodshavings everywhere on the piece indicating to me there there shouldn't be any wax covering the piece.

Edit: Oops I misread your post, I initially thought you meant completely removing the wax. Have you tried buffing it out by hand with a good cloth?


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 10, 2014)

The heat might work, and Naphtha is the solvent of choice for wax, but it is just a "hotter" paint thinner, so if you don't have any you also could try the mineral spirits. Turning white makes me think the board was not dry.


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 10, 2014)

I've occasionally gotten white spots from wax down in deep pores in an open grain wood. One thing you can try is to get out a hair dryer and heat it up. once it melts, rub like heck and let cool, sometimes that will take care of it.


----------

